# ##### WRUW Citizen - May 2022 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

5503 800m for the new month 😁


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9075-61E


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen CA0760-09W
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)

AT9098


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM6929-56L
Super Titanium Brycen Sport


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Hooray for May! CC9020-54E


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Very rare chrono alarm 3510


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

MDT IT said:


> Very rare chrono alarm 3510


Wow!!!! Totally beautiful 😍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Promaster Aqualand


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Sticking with this Titanium Satellite Wave CC9020-54E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Promaster altichron 😊


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4050-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16608443
> 
> View attachment 16608444
> 
> AS4050-51E


His Japanese brother says konnichiwa








PMP56-2931


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Rockin’ this Titanium Satellite wave CC7015-55E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

So light this F990 Titanium Sky CC7014-82E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen field automatic for field watch Friday!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7005-16F


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

*BL5400-52A*


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Marvel 80th anniversary titanium limited edition, as today is the theatrical release of Doctor Strange’s Multiverse Movie. It’s supposed to be a rather dark (bordering on horror like) Marvel movie…


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that F990!! Is this one new to you?

I’m still loving this one The dial is like a two story, three bedroom home with two baths

F990 Titanium Sky CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Quite a few Eco-Drives I bought used from Japan have come back to life with sufficient direct sunlight, but this one won't keep a charge no matter how much sunlight it gets. And no, pulling out the crown won't make a difference. As a result I can't sync it to an RC signal without it running out of charge and going to skipping seconds mode. It will need a new rechargeable battery.










PMP-123-do-your-own-research


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Ending the day with my grail


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

@aafanatic, you have already been able to admire it some time ago  F990

@CitizenPromaster and yes a new battery will fix your PMP56-2901 issue


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

C650-Q02144


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16614687
> 
> C650-Q02144


シチズン　プロマスター　ナビホーク　ＰＭＫ６５－２１４１ (sub.jp)


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Citizen Promaster Diver CAO710-58L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Promaster


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Big, Steel, GPS Sky CC9030-51E


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> Big, Steel, GPS Sky CC9030-51E


That is a huge hunk of steel!! What is the weight on that thing??


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

*BU2021-51L*


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

dial and EDC by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen vintage anadigi, just got it working tonight. !!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

The other end of the Promaster Sky Pilot spectrum.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

150m Crystron dive Brothers from the late 70s


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC1080-56E


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0191-55L


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@sky21 184g sized down to 6.75" but feels awesome

@Tiribos WOW!! What an amazing Attesa I don't think I know the movement on that one!?!

Still loving this F900 Titanium Sky CC9025-85E


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @sky21 184g sized down to 6.75" but feels awesome
> 
> @Tiribos WOW!! What an amazing Attesa I don't think I know the movement on that one!?!
> 
> Still loving this F900 Titanium Sky CC9025-85E


Wow, 184g sized smaller than a 7” wrist is impressive! I’ve gotten so used to all titanium now I’m not sure I will ever be able to go back to even 150g watches any more.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @sky21 184g sized down to 6.75" but feels awesome
> 
> @Tiribos WOW!! What an amazing Attesa I don't think I know the movement on that one!?!
> 
> Still loving this F900 Titanium Sky CC9025-85E


H950  the satellites give the time but not the position.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Final got the Crystron 44-0019 up and running properly now, it's keeping perfect time, which is not to bad for a 43 year old diver🔥


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Promaster Tough


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@fargelios Loving that Marinaut

Trying this TitaniumSky out on some custom croc CC9025-85E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen NJ0140-17E


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Bn0071-06E tonight 😊


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

*Citizen Promaster Tough CA0720-54H.
























*


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Gonna workout with this Titanium Sky F900 CC9020-54E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

BJ2004-08E … an old friend, back in the stable after an extended visit with Hurley Roberts …


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still...


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Put my Skyhawk on a Bonetto Cinturini to see how we get on.


















Dolly likes it


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

CAO444-50L











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM7251-53H


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

spm17 said:


> View attachment 16631406
> 
> View attachment 16631407
> 
> ...


Awesome piece!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Put the NDC on Ray for the day.


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC4000-59E


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Went for a hike with the green Promaster Tough. I friggin’ love this watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

utilities by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT9096-57E


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AW1598-70X


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

Overlooking my recent disappointments with Disney to wear a watch I really like.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

NJ0140-17E


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen ecodrive field titanium for titanium Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

BN0151-09L


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ray Mears 40mm


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Enjoying May in this NB0070-57E


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Citizen should bring back this watch!!!


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

NY0155-58X Citizen Promaster Automatic


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Two tone aqualand for 1986


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

We made it this far Loving this Blue Impulse (#260-500) CC7014-63E


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Titanium day. Citizen CA7050-57H



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I swapped 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Another new strap arrived today. So, I had to switch watches this afternoon…


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Yippie! Get to workout wearing this Titanium Flight F990 CC7015-55E


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

kenls said:


> Another new strap arrived today. So, I had to switch watches this afternoon…
> 
> View attachment 16643262


Very impressive one!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0137-51E


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

CB5007-51H to kick off Saturday….


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

F990 Blue Impulse CC7014-63E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Orca for chores


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

New to my collection. Just sized it. Substantial piece. A nice Pepsi chapter ring. GMT to keep time in an alternate zone. Fantastic Lume. On the fly adjustable clasp (intended for diving, but can be used when hot and sweaty or otherwise needing to adjust).
I Love It!
BJ7128-59E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATP53-2702


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

GMT (BJ7107-83E)…


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Testing this out for Vacation duty: F900 titanium navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Gotta see if this is too BiG for me before I let it go JY8051-59E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful watch


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Aqualand tonight


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN2031-85E


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Citizen CAO444-50L



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samsquantch (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Samsquantch Great Photo of an AWEsome watch

JY8051-59E Steel Skyhawk with a weird coating like TIC?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

C-3PO?!? or CC4004-66P Attesa "Moon Gold"


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Citizen Promaster Tough on a Haveston Canvas strap. I loved the stock bracelet but my wrist size fluctuates during the course of the day and I struggled to keep it comfortable on the wrist.

.


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

CB5007-51H…


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2863


----------



## jonathandaugereau (9 mo ago)

C-3PO


----------



## Samsquantch (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0150-28E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Promaster Tough CA0720-54H



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)

AT9098-51L


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

“Ray Mears” with a couple of our charges.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

I switched another Eco-Drive to a new strap from Holben's.


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0195-54E


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NIghtHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

NIghtHawk over Hostas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Samsquantch (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB0206-86X


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Citizen Promaster JY8108-53E



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

“Stealth” Citizen Nighthawk
CA0295-58E


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BN0205-10L…


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Newly arrived in today, citizen v2 from 1971 on its original bracelet too🥰


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BJ7128-59E

My only timepiece with Red White and Blue.

It will be a subtle reminder each time glance at my wrist today (Memorial Day) that so many gave their lives so that we can have the life that we have here in America…
It is the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BJ7107-83E on a red stripe NATO…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

F950 "Shadow of the Moon" CC4004-66E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

PMP56-2932, listed in the for sale section if anyone is looking for a JDM Skyhawk.


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)

Just bought it.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Michael M_ said:


> Just bought it.
> View attachment 16666932


Congrats! Looks good


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM6929-56L
Brycen Sport Titanium with a blue dial


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------

